# Time for the fuzz to start flying down here.....



## Erica (Mar 30, 2007)

Well the show horses have only been up in the barn ten days today, but it is starting to get so hot that when I work them they just look so ratty in their fuzzies.....

Only got two done today ( I HATE, hate, hate....) those first clips and fuzzy baths, but oh well

Here are the two boys I got done today, they both just got pulled out of pasture ten days ago, so we still have some work to do, but I am happy with where they are at. They have been out in pasture all winter, just being weaners/yearling boys...... These are a few of Big City's foals that are up to be shown. got some others to hopefully get done tomorrow.

You have to excuse to yucky clip job, I don't try to do anything special on these first clips......and they have hairy legs and Prankster has hairy ears as well, as I wanted to snap a few pics of him before it was TOTALLY dark as I knew he would get nasty and dirty tonight as I'm sure he laid down and rolled as soon as he got back in his stall....

Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks - yearling over colt

We have to work on focusing on the "job", he's ALL boy......but I like him LOTS! He's very "horsey" looking

His dam is "Design" who just foaled a full brother to Prankster this past Sunday, whos heading to a new momma a weaning.






















Erica's Big City Gambling Man - yearling colt.......I put him up to geld and make him my over Jr. gelding, but he's still measuring under at this point, so I'm not sure.......I have another under yearling gelding to be so?

His dam is "Socks", whos is a Superior Dam, dam of - Knocker, Star Appeal, Toucher ext.....
















**Royal added to the second page.....

**Clover and Streaker to third......

**Sashey to fourth...


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 30, 2007)

: :aktion033: :lol: :aktion033: :lol: :new_shocked: :aktion033: :lol: :aktion033:



:


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice lookin boys ya got there!!!! Gorgeous pics! Thanks for sharing Erica!! I can't wait to see these boys in person!

and best of luck with conditioning and the upcomming show season!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW beautiful colts! That Prankster Bucks is just stunning!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW Erica, That Big City is just proving him self to be one heck of a sire and his babies stay nice after they get older! Those are some FINE FINE FINE little guys and that first on looks just like a shetland to me! They are GORGOUS! I want a little sister to them SOO bad!!!

Gage


----------



## River Wood (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow your yearling colt, very refined and what a topline!!! :aktion033:


----------



## Mona (Mar 30, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW....NICE boys Erica!!


----------



## LindaL (Mar 30, 2007)

:new_shocked:



: :new_shocked:



: :new_shocked:



: :new_shocked:



:

No wonder you wouldn't sell Prankster when I asked...LOL!!



:


----------



## CKC (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh my..................................Nice!

I just got up to change and feed my son.... as the bottle is warming I snuck on here and so glad I did.

I'm just in awwwww. They are awesome.

But of course, Prankster has a special place in my heart.






:


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2007)

Erica, they both look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!! Prankster as my favorite colt from any farm last year!!!


----------



## lvponies (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW!!! They look GREAT!! I'm sure you will do very well with them this year!!! :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006: :cheeky-smiley-006:


----------



## NMMack (Mar 31, 2007)

: WOW!!!!!!



:

I have loved Prankster since he hit the ground, and he didn't disapoint, did he??? GORGEOUS!!!!!!



:

Gambler is Stunning too!!!!



: Big City has really proved himself as a good stallion, hasn't he???

Congratulations Erica, and Best of Luck in the Ring with these little macho-men this Spring! Thanks for sharing the pictures, and keep them coming!



:

Nancy


----------



## Frankie (Mar 31, 2007)

:new_shocked: :new_shocked: :new_shocked:

Boy am I glad I'm not showing boys this year.


----------



## Mini Lover (Mar 31, 2007)

They are both so handsome.



:

And their colours are 2 of my favourites.



:

Good Luck this year. :bgrin

-Nicole


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm speechless... :new_shocked:



:

Jodi


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Mar 31, 2007)

Gorgeous boys for sure cant wait to see your results at Nationals.


----------



## Erica (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone on the compliments on the boys I think they look great as well; and am very happy with BC's foals this year as well





Another boy done today (after having a mare foal this morning...)

This stallion, Royale is a Good Deed son out of a Blue Boy daughter. He's one of my babies, spoiled rotten.

again you have to excuse the fuzzy legs and ears...was just trying to get the bulk of the fuzz off....


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 31, 2007)

When I come for a visit this fall, that blue roan may come up missing. Just have to figure out how to get him in my truck....



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!!! ERICA, Royale looks just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:



:



:


----------



## Cara (Mar 31, 2007)

: :bgrin :lol:



: :bgrin :lol: :new_shocked:



: :bgrin :lol: :new_shocked: :aktion033: :new_multi:


----------



## susanne (Mar 31, 2007)

Erica, In the time that I've seen the horses you've bred (as well as the ones you've selected from other farms), you've started at the top and keep on going UP UP UP!!!

Your horses have all the things that I see most often in the taller Bs and Shetlands...incredible overall balance, long legs, short back, exquisite flow of neck into shoulder, and heads that are beautiful rather than merely cute... they are great examples of full-sized horses in miniature.

I don't know how you manage to successfully show so many horses at any given show (I flunked at two!), but you could certainly never leave any of these at home...or Destiny, or Peas, or...

I am in awe!


----------



## CKC (Mar 31, 2007)

Well there is no need to tell you what I think about Royale.




:


----------



## Erica (Mar 31, 2007)

Susanne,

Thanks so much for the kind words......I've got a few more to clip, have 7 here up in the barn and the 2 still at Larry's with driving training; ones staying this year(Jesse) and the other will hopefully be coming home sometime soon (Destiny)

but Peas.....she's "out to pasture" so to speak. She's actually out with Taker and maybe already in foal for a mid Feb 08 foal, if she took first cycle. I'm VERY excicited about that cross!!!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 1, 2007)

Erica they are all very very nice boys, Prankster looks so much like a shetland in those last two pictures of him. Im a fan of Gambler to. You've doing such a good job with your program erica, this shows it!!


----------



## nootka (Apr 1, 2007)

wow, beautiful! Man!!!

Those are some gorgeous guys...thanks for sharing!

I hope I find something half that nice under my guys' jammies.

Liz M.


----------



## Erica (Apr 2, 2007)

Fuzz is still flying.......

Erica's Cloverbud - aged under mare, who has been out running in the pasture with all the expectant mares and loves the babies, getting more food than she needed all winter as they were all feeding two...., she gets so jealous when one of her "friends" has a little one and gets moved to the next pasture she used to start running and bucking all over the place. Of course now she's in the barn but is still just as much a diva.

She's a two time Reserve National Champion halter mare, A Bandito daughter and out of my mare Rowdy, a Lazy N Redboy x Egyptian King mare






Erica's STreakn' For Bucks - yearling under colt, maybe going to be my gelding, he's just very nice but the appointment is scheduled for the weekend, but oh well.....

His picture here don't do him justice, his fuzzy ears and legs overpower his little body, as he's very petite.

Big City x MCC Feathers Silver Streak.........and Silver's in foal for a full sibling (hopefully sister, but she's only produced colts so far so.....she's due in about a week maybe two)


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 2, 2007)

Breathtaking as always!



: Keep those pictures coming!

Jodi


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2007)

They both look GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! Clover's head is so pretty. I always knew she was built out of this world but that's the first time I good look at how feminine and pretty her face is



And Streaker looks awesome! DunIT's little bro is mighty fine!!!


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 2, 2007)

Love the two new pics, Erica! They are all so pretty and I have always liked Streak'n For Bucks!

And I completly agree with Susanne! I bet that in a few years you are going to be one of the biggest farms if not the biggest (I mean biggest as well known) miniature farm!

Congrats on a job well done with them!

Gage


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 2, 2007)

Erica I have always admired you and your farm. Your horses as always are breathtaking you have done a fantastic job with your breeding program. Our farm is getting there but you can leave your competion down there.LOL I can't wait until this crappy michigan weather goes away so I can body clip. One day I am moving south. Looking forward to see more pictures! Jessica


----------



## NMMack (Apr 3, 2007)

:lol: YUMMY!!!! :lol:

They are all just YUMMY!!!!!!



:

Keep the pics coming Erica - we still can't shave for about a month or so, and you are really whetting my appetite to peel little Peanut!!!



:

nancy


----------



## Leeana (Apr 3, 2007)

I want a Big City filly even more now .......!

I want a big city filly and i want that beautiful weather you are having! Those pictures make make me want to go out and clip our's so badly.

Now, you just have to clip Big City and post pics of daddy and of course Bandito. They should both be next on your clip/picture list



.

So beautiful, all of them!

Edited: Spelling


----------



## Erica (Apr 3, 2007)

> I want a Big City filly even more now .......!
> I want a big city filly and i want that beautiful weather you are heaving! Those pictures make make me want to go out and clip our's so badly.
> 
> Now, you just have to clip Big City and post pics of daddy and of course Bandito. They should both be next on your clip/picture list .
> ...


Sorry, but nope.......my boys get to be boys and dont' have to deal with the fuss of being "pretty", they are out working again. All three boys got turned out first of March and each have their own herd, own pasture, own pond, ext......They'll run with their mares until after Nationals. They're 'au natural' men; now if I had the opportunity to get Liz shots someday I'd clean them up........but for now they are happy as it. They are all almost shedded out, BC especially, And all three of the boys have wild man hair, no bridlepaths, hair down in their eyes and I love it.

I have one maybe two more to finish up today.......still trying to decide about one whether she'll go up in the barn yet or not for this early in the show season.

My babies would probably appreciate being clipped as the early ones are just FUZZ balls (which is what happens to Jan/Feb babies this time of year), they look like walking marshmellows.


----------



## HJF (Apr 3, 2007)

WOW I love that bay colt



And I remember seeing Royal at the Bluegrass Classic last year. They are all so nice!

Poor is dying with all her hair but she's "in the process" of being clipped. She had a bath yesterday but thinking I should wait because it's been in the 80's and now they are saying it may snow and will be in the 20's :new_shocked:


----------



## maranatha minis (Apr 4, 2007)

Beautiful as usual Erica!!!

Shelley<><


----------



## Erica (Apr 4, 2007)

One more fuzzball gone.....

Sashey, two year old mare; got two National Champions halter last year her first year out. She's a fun mare to have in the barn.....and I can't wait to see what she'll produce after her show career is over. She's only been in the barn for two weeks, but had to get all that hair off to get her color coming back in.











actually have a couple yearling fillies clipped, but at this time I'm not sure who's going to stay in the barn for that spot....


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 4, 2007)

She's BEAUTIFUL!



: You're giving me clipping fever, and its still too cold...



I can't wait to see which yearling you choose!

:saludando:


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 4, 2007)

Scoopiedoo said:


> She's BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know me too! She is pretty Erica!

Gage


----------



## Jill (Apr 5, 2007)

Gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## CKC (Apr 5, 2007)

She's beautiful!


----------

